# Far NW Burbs of Chicago



## Gunton The Terrible (May 17, 2009)

Looking for  1 - 2 new players for a weekly 4th edition game.  Currently Sundays 2-7 in Carpentersville.  We rotate between two campaigns, both of which are just starting.  Group consists of mature players; 30s to 40s.  

Maybe not mature per se, but older.


----------



## Gunton The Terrible (May 27, 2009)

Don't let our age scare you off.  We would welcome a new comer to the game as well.


----------



## Gunton The Terrible (May 29, 2009)

Of course we would like to make it every week, but all of us occasionally miss a week.  So the attendance isn't that strict.

We would have no issue with your age.  If you would like to try a week just to see if our group is for you let me know and I will message you with the address.


----------

